# The UK's smartest city



## Belushi (Nov 16, 2014)

> a programmable Bristol that reinvents the relationship between city and citizen offers a vision for how the future might unfold


 :thumbs :

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2014/nov/16/bristol-smart-city-future-technology


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 16, 2014)

hub--entrepreneur--creative--project--magicians--red trousers--easy going--paradigm--vomit


----------



## Belushi (Nov 16, 2014)

I thought you'd appreciate it


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2014)

"Forward thinking mayor"


----------



## chilango (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm getting sick of cultural capital rich, actual capital poor "life after London" smug liberal thirty something wankers clogging up my twitter feed of local Reading stuff with retweets of Bristol's latest idea.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 16, 2014)

JTG said:


> "Forward thinking mayor"



I don't think nepotistic, self-aggrandising twat would've fitted the tone of the rest of the article.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 16, 2014)

> Forget Silicon Roundabout; Bristol is fast gaining a reputation as the UK’s most technologically smart urban environment, a place that is trying to understand how the cities of the future can exploit the vast realms of data they will collect when even the most humdrum devices, from electricity meters to car number plate recognition systems, are wired together in what is commonly referred to as “the internet of things.”



What can an electricity meter possibly have to say that would interest a number plate recognition system? 

"Ere, Brian's gone down the shops and left the radio on in the kitchen again."
"That's roight, I can see 'im now pulling into Waitrose car park. What of it?"
"Carn't we send 'im a tex or summat? Tell 'im to be more careful with 'iz lectric?"
"That's all you bleddy talk about you know, lectric this an lectric that. Mind yer own bizniss."
"You're the one spyin' on everyone all bleddy day, checking where theys drivin too an that."
"D'you know, I'm startin to wish they'd never even plugged me into you in the first place."
"Hang about, someone just turned on the kettle. I spose Brian's missus must be in as well."
"False alarm then? Always is with you lot."
"No, it's definitely not the alarm, I already told ee it's the radio."
"Bleddy 'ell, now there's a shocker!"
"Power surge? Narsty those are."
"No look, it's a 1976 Scirocco and the bugger's still runnnin! Never thort I'd see the day!"


----------



## JTG (Nov 16, 2014)

Note how the article paints the entire city with a brush that is only appropriate for a relatively small number of people in a few centralish wards.

Bristol is not Montpelier, Bishopston and Totterdown


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 24, 2014)

JTG said:


> Bristol is not Montpelier, Bishopston and Totterdown



But those literally are the areas that voted Mr Ferguson into power. Well, the first two were anyway, them and St Andrews.


----------



## JTG (Nov 24, 2014)

Gerry1time said:


> But those literally are the areas that voted Mr Ferguson into power. Well, the first two were anyway, them and St Andrews.


I bet he got loads of votes in Totters. Bishopston south innit


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 24, 2014)

JTG said:


> I bet he got loads of votes in Totters. Bishopston south innit



Possibly a fair few, but iirc those there didn't turn out too much. Of the non-tory voting (and thus quite probably George voting) areas in the mayoral election, the ones with the highest (top 10) turnouts were Bishopston, Redland, Ashley, Southville, Easton and Cotham.


----------

